# Betting cooperation



## whiteboy90 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi everyone,

If anyone is interested in cooperation for sports betting please contact me in inbox here and I would be glad to give you details.

I am not selling tips. It is only coperation between few people for more succesfull sports betting. This month we have 7 unit profit for now. To the end of the month we will have around 10. If more of you cooperate with us it will be even more.

Regards


----------



## Airzone (Apr 23, 2021)

sent pm


----------



## billyon (Apr 23, 2021)

can you provide more details, please?


----------



## billyon (Apr 26, 2021)

I am really interested in cooperation with you, because I am betting for a long time, but I am not getting solid profit. I am always winning some money, and after that I lose even more than I got, and it repeats all the time. I found some nice Online casino utan svensk licens, and it's very good, because I can be sure that I am playing on a trusted gambling platform. I have pretty big budget, so I think that we can cooperate. If you have good predictions, I am ready to invest


----------

